# Youth Mentored Hunts



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Hello all, I will be helping to organize the mentored hunt program again this year. So far the details are few, but are developing rapidly. I just wanted to see how many would be interested in taking a child out on the marsh and hopefully light the fire in them that will continue our passion to the next generation.
*Hunts will be on youth day September 22 2012

*Wherever you would like to hunt is fine and we will try match you logistically.

*Widow Maker Boats will be providing lunch at FB and as long as you are part of our mentor list your welcome to Join no matter where you hunted.

*Child's guardian will be highly encouraged to come along on the hunt.

*Kids will have their own personal gear all you would need to provide is a hunt.

*Minimum age for the kids will be 12 yrs.

*It doesn't matter if your boat cost more than a house or if you want to walk, out as long the kids have a good time and see what water fowling is all about.

If your interested in being a mentor please contact me via PM or email. 
Chuck Harsin with Widow Maker Boats

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Widow-Mak ... 9089488144

[email protected]

If your a youth that would like to participate please have your guardian call
Troy Thompson with the UWA 801 698 6467 or
Keith Fullenkamp with the DWR 801 725 8990


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

This is a great opportunity guys. I hope you will take advantage of it. My group of friends are on our 5th consecutive year (not through this mentor program due to living in Logan, but the same idea) and always deem the youth hunt the best hunt of the year.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think this is an amazing idea... with one (minor) flaw in it...

I have always been outspoken about the youth hunting day, and how its effectiveness is probably NOT as big as some people would think. Again, they are my opinions & thoughts. My biggest argument is that the general consensus is that by giving the youth ONE DAY to themselves, this will hook them for life. 

If we all are SO interested in getting kids hooked on waterfowling, why only offer them ONE day that you'll take them with you? Myself, I take new hunters (generally older than the youth age window) out on a regular basis. Not gonna lie, I have a theory as to why people feel youth day is so important... and it's that the rest of the days, the kids will probably screw up the more seasoned hunters hunts. Maybe I'm wrong... Maybe I'm not. I know I personally have had a lot of shots that I could've nailed, messed up cuz a beginner in our group took his shot too early, or just plain wasn't aiming straight. In the end, seeing them having a good time was just as important as me getting one more bird that day. 

To those of you that do participate in this Mentor Day... Have an absolute riot!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

duckhunter1096 said:


> I think this is an amazing idea... with one (minor) flaw in it...
> 
> I have always been outspoken about the youth hunting day, and how its effectiveness is probably NOT as big as some people would think. Again, they are my opinions & thoughts. My biggest argument is that the general consensus is that by giving the youth ONE DAY to themselves, this will hook them for life.
> 
> ...


 :roll: It is great this forum is getting more active again, but I really have to bite my tongue when the threads like this roll around. It'd be fair to say the whole point of having a youth mentor day like what is mentioned is that it will lead to taking a kid throughout the season. Of course it isn't a one day deal only. The whole point is to expose them to the sport and give them a reason to want to go out again. My grandpa took me on my first goose hunt when I was 12 on youth hunting day and it was then I shot my first goose, that was all it took. After that one experience it lead to others, and it got the mud in my blood! That is the whole point of this; it isn't a one time deal, it opens the opportunities up down the road. Now the kid has someone that will likely extend an open invitation for the future. The class of people involved on this mentor day will have the same goals in mind.

Good on you guys, I'll be taking out my little sister for her first hunt. Should be interesting.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've always particpated in the youth hunt from the start, although I have no kids of my own. I think it is a nice idea, but I also think it has very little impact on a lasting waterfowl addiction for the child. I also know that there are some instances where this one hunt hooked a kid for life though. The youth mentor program that Chuck is coordinating is a great program, and i'll be participating again this year, but I only take a kid out one time per year...on youth day. I'm probably the only weirdo that takes a kid out on youth day, but then doesn't extend the invitation into the future. I will now brace myself for the ineveitable backlash to my post.
R


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I would like to participate in this if possible. I dont know if my AB will be ready for the youth opener but my MM is ready to roll, but its aweful small. (1436) let me know if i can help.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Fellas, I understand and respect your opinion and views on youth day some like it, some don't. Some think it shouldn't exist at all, some think it should be a week long etc. I have been coordinating this particular hunt for six years and while I can't speak for all, I can for myself. As far as hunter recruitment if you were to take a look at Delta's Willard Peak Chapter youth council 1/2 of those kids have had a seat in my boat at one point or another, some of them are youth pro staff now and all of them have "GOT IT". There is another group of kids/all grown up now from eastern Utah that have hunted with me for 10 years, of three one doesn't hunt, a rancher that's too busy, one is a guide in Nebraska and One is a guide in Wyoming. These are just a few but In my eyes this deal works! I do agree that one day a year doesn't make the hunter, I have hauled kids from those two groups all over Utah, Idaho and Wyoming throughout the season's and years. 

However when standing in my shoes, having to bust my arse to find 10 or so guys that are willing to take kids out that have no one to take them. I'm not going to be asking for 15 hunts and their first born, just one day that's it. If they chose to take those kids out later great, if not that's great too. 

I don't care if the guys volunteering are doing so just for another day on the marsh to work their dogs, boats etc. or if their number one goal in life is to help these kids, as long as the kids have fun that's all that matters. Please don't comment if you hate kids, youth hunts, tooth fairies, candy canes or anything else. Just let me know if you would be interested in helping out. R an GEE Thank you as always, we would love to have your help. Again no disrespect intended, just not what this thread is about.

Thanks, Chuck


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

Chuck sign me up again for this year!! Id love to help out


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

Chuck,
You can add me and my Widow Maker's services to the volunteer list again this year. I had a blast last year with the boy and his father, and C.O. that rode in my boat. I will be itching to get the pup out this year for her first hunt of the season, and to break in the new boat blind as well!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

From DHC forum:

Greenhead-2 wrote:Over 100 kids applied, 24 were picked. There were LESS than 24 people willing to take these kids out????

How many members does UWA, delta and DU have in Utah? How many members of UWN, gutpile, Utah bird dog forums have? How many members does just this forum have? And less than 24 hunters stood up and said they would take a kid or two out. That's pretty pathetic.


24 kids were picked..... and I'm taking THREE of them. COME ON PEOPLE. You dont have to have a boat or private property to be a youth mentor. These kids have more energy than us. I bet the would be willing to hike your decoys in for themselves.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I think a lot of guys are already taking kids out. I've already got 2 kids who will be in my boat for the hunt.
I don't think it's fair to call guys out like that.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

I agree with swaner. Lots of guys take youth out including myself who are not part of this very good program.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not calling you out obviously if you are taking kids out. It's the ones who are not taking kids out. I just wanted to make it clear that kyouth are begging to go out whether they are in a boat or not.


----------



## shaun larsen (Aug 5, 2011)

You need to be more upset with the parents of the kids, rather than the people who could take the kids out. And ne even more upset with some of the parents of the kids who got chosen for the youth mentored hunt. They are taking away opportunities from kids who really don't have the resources to go hunting... Some of these parents are the ones putting their kids names in for the mentored hunt, when in reality they already own a boat and equipment to go hunting themselves, they just want an easy free "guided" hunt and want to be taken to a good spot because they are too lazy themselves to go find places to go, or put the effort into taking their kids out themselves... yes, this is known for a fact to be true.


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

shaun larsen said:


> You need to be more upset with the parents of the kids, rather than the people who could take the kids out. And ne even more upset with some of the parents of the kids who got chosen for the youth mentored hunt. They are taking away opportunities from kids who really don't have the resources to go hunting... Some of these parents are the ones putting their kids names in for the mentored hunt, when in reality they already own a boat and equipment to go hunting themselves, they just want an easy free "guided" hunt and want to be taken to a good spot because they are too lazy themselves to go find places to go, or put the effort into taking their kids out themselves... yes, this is known for a fact to be true.


Some of the information I seen about these mentored hunts billed them as "Youth Guided Hunts". The DWR almost hyped the Guided part over the Mentored parts. Judging by what I have seen so far it was a series of miscommunications followed by poor marketing and planning. I would like to see this program improve and evolve into something that doesn't necessarily happen only on youth day.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Whoa Now everybody calm down. It's a good program, over the years we have sent a bunch of kids on the right track. This year in some of the literature it was named a guided hunt, we never claimed we were perfect. However every year there are about the same number of kids apply whether "guided or mentored" and either way there will be parents applying for their kids even if they shoot 200 birds a year and their 14 year old has shot more birds than some of the men on this forum... this comes with the territory and we all want the best for our kids. It's OK that not everyone wants to take someone Else's kid out, I don't hold it against anyone. I am just thankful that some do and make this program work, without the mentors we wouldn't even have the 24 kids we have. 

Judging by what I have seen so far it was a series of miscommunication followed by poor marketing and planning. I would like to see this program improve and evolve into something that doesn't necessarily happen only on youth day.
Holeinmywaders Posts: 30Joined: Sep 28, '11, 10:32

I guess in response to this I invite Hole to give me his suggestions as I would love to hear them. In truth it would be great if he would like to volunteer his time to this as well. But as difficult as it is to gather mentors for a youth hunt I still am not asking for hunts during the season. If he is I VOLUNTEER!

Thanks, Chuck

Have a safe season!


----------



## Holeinmywaders (Sep 28, 2011)

I am down with helping out. If the kids don't mind peddling then paddling. I have a canoe and a trailer to tow it behind my bike. Even a walk in hunt would be good. 

PM sent.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I will going out with one of my friends. We (me and my boys) are accepting an invitation to ride in his airboat and we will be taking my two sons and a nephew. We are way excited and hope that my boys (and nephew) continue to have a desire to enjoy this sport. 

Normally, I will take the boys out 2-3 times in the season. We walk everywhere we go except for an occasional bike ride on the FB dikes. Without my friend offering to take us out in the airboat, we would never have that kind of opportunity. He said that he tries to take a group of kids out every year for the youth hunt. It has been an exciting time for him. He can get out to the marsh most any day and does so often. But....it is only once a year he gets to take the youth out like this and hunt for them. 

I am really appreciative of him and his generousity to help these boys learn something fun and new. 

This is my first time on the youth hunt as I was out of town last year. My brother took his son and my oldest out with them and they had a blast. They walked out into Ogden Bay and had an enjoyable time. This year, I will pay my brother back and take his oldest boy as he will be out of town. We both have very fond memories thanks to hunting seasons. We are hoping desparately that these special opportunities will be special for our boys. We hope that by participating, they will have a desire to continue to forge new memories. 

Thank you to all of you who are offering your time to help. Someday, I will be that man who gets to take youth out because mine are all grown up. Until then, I get to take my own.

FH


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I know I'm looking forward to "guiding" a couple kids on the youth hunt. It'll be a great time... Yeah, its private ground and the birds aren't going to be pressured but what better arena to learn the ropes without all the added WMA bs? We're gonna have fun. 8) I told my pal who set the hunt up that any time its just kids, I would do it for free... this is probably about the only way to keep our traditions alive for future generations.


----------

